# My Weightloss- WW then 30DS!



## _Natalie_

Hi everyone, just thought I'd post about my weightloss journey so far...

I'm only 5ft 3", and used to be around 9stone, but before I got pregnant, I'd gained alot of weight, and weighed 10st 7lbs by the time I found out I was pregnant.

I had my baby last July, and weighed 14stone when he was born!


I joined weight watchers when Leo was 5weeks old, and by Christmas time (leo was then 5months old) I weighed about 10st 9lbs!

After christmas, the weightloss was really slow, so I decided to stick to the 30 Day shred (I started it the first day of Lent 13th Feb), weighing 10st 7lbs, and not toned or fit in any way. The only exercise I did prior was walking lots with baby and the buggy, which I still do, walking maybe 2-3miles 4 times a week.

Anyways, I've now reached the end of the 30DS, and my results are:

7lbs weightloss
2inch off waist
a toned bum for the first time in my life!
no more bingo wings
my thighs are much slimmer, weeee!

Heres my photos- the first is of me the day Leo was born, and before and after the shred pics
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2693.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 47









IMG_3273.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 60









IMG_3409.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 63


----------



## beth_terri

Well done you look great!!!!! 

More motivation for me haha. I've lost 16lbs in 6 weeks but I've been getting lazy with it lately. Need to get back into it :)


----------



## _Natalie_

It's hard to keep motivated- I've found making doing the dvd part of my morning routine keeps me focused!

I've still another stone to go, dont stick to WW anymore as I got fed up with it. Now I just try and stick to about 1000cals during the week, then take the weekends off, and eat what I want!

Keep going Beth, think of the summertime, and wearing nice clothes! I dont want to spend this summer wearing black leggings under everything,lol


----------



## ElmaWG

Wow that's a great difference for 7 lbs! It's amazing what some toned muscle can do for one's figure. You've motivated me to do more toning/strengthening exercises. Might even check out this Shred thing. Thanks and good luck with your weight loss!


----------



## pinklizzy

You look fab! I'm totally stalking this thread as you're my inspiration to carry on with the 30DS, I hate Jillian at the moment! I do it in the evenings after LO has gone to bed and it's the last thing I want to do after a 10hr day on my feet at work so I really have to force myself but it'll be worth it to get similar results!


----------



## WishfulX1

Wow you look fab! Well done! I've lost all motivation, I was normally around 9st too but currently 10st 1 just now, did really well in February and lost half a stone but fell off the wagon and can't get back on it!

Can I ask what you eat for 1000cals, my problem is I never know what to have so starve myself during the day by eating cereal in the morning and that's all, then dinner and then I'm so hungry I binge!


----------



## _Natalie_

WishfulX1 said:


> Wow you look fab! Well done! I've lost all motivation, I was normally around 9st too but currently 10st 1 just now, did really well in February and lost half a stone but fell off the wagon and can't get back on it!
> 
> Can I ask what you eat for 1000cals, my problem is I never know what to have so starve myself during the day by eating cereal in the morning and that's all, then dinner and then I'm so hungry I binge!

Hey hun, I usually eat a pitta bread stuffed with lettuce and tuna or cheese around lunchtime, then a baked potato and salad for dinner. In between, I eat low fat things like rice cakes, and apples and pink wafers! I eat stuff like pickled onions or olives out of the jar when I get tempted, and go to the fridge to graze (which I'm terrible for!) Also black coffee during the day time!


----------



## WishfulX1

Thanks Hun, didnt even think of pita bread! I love bread but I think that's my problem! 
Started 30ds today, my god! I was like jelly in 5minutes lol. I'm aching everywhere tonight but I actually really enjoyed it and as hard as it was I managed to finish it without collapsing :)

Here's to getting this stone off before getting back to work! :)


----------



## sevenofnine

Holy Canoli! Wow great job!!

I'm starting today, you're a great inspiration... excellent results!


----------



## Jembug

Wowzers!!! Well done you!!! Xx


----------



## Adwerd

You have done a great job. Congrats dear. It is really appreciated. Keep yourself motivated. You look fab. Keep it up. God bless you always.


----------



## _Natalie_

WishfulX1 said:


> Thanks Hun, didnt even think of pita bread! I love bread but I think that's my problem!
> Started 30ds today, my god! I was like jelly in 5minutes lol. I'm aching everywhere tonight but I actually really enjoyed it and as hard as it was I managed to finish it without collapsing :)
> 
> Here's to getting this stone off before getting back to work! :)

Hey hun, how you getting on? I'm still continuing with the shred, still finding level 3 tough, so won't move on to something harder until I find it easier! Think I'll try Jillian's banish fat boost metabolism next! I went into my work yesterday and got lots of nice comments about how different I look, so that's a good motivation booster!

Good luck and keep going!xx


----------



## WishfulX1

Hey! Thats excellent! Always a great feeling when people start noticing! I'm still doing the shred, can't believe I stuck with it and actually enjoying it! Start level 2 tomorrow (had 2 days off as really hurt my ankle doing jumping jacks!) I've lost 4lbs so far and 1.5 inch off my waist and an inch everywhere else! I'm really shocked at how I've lost that in 10days! 

Well done you for continuing this long! Your doing great!


----------



## utterbubble

Yay well done just ordered this dvd :D


----------



## LittleBunnie

Wow sweets! You look great! If you don't mind me asking, what is shred?


----------



## beth_terri

LittleBunnie said:


> Wow sweets! You look great! If you don't mind me asking, what is shred?

YouTube 30 day shred. Its a workout you do for 30 days straight xx


----------



## Jolia

Congrats dear. You have done a great job. It is really appreciable. I think you should have to do some more progress. For this you must have to take more exercise and also concentrate to your diet. Try to drink green tea. It's boost your metabolism and helps to burn extra body fat. But don't forget to take exercise.


----------

